# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Habillage des fentres de notre programme

## moithibault

Je voulais savoir si il tait possible d'habiller les fentres de notre programme (autrement qu'avec les fentres windows XP pour ma part) avec python (?) , exemple :

----------


## Ggamer

Salut,

Si je comprends bien, tu veux des skins pour ton interface ? Je crois avoir entendu que PyQT proposait cela. A confirmer...

A +

----------


## VinsS

Salut, 

Qu'elle est la lib graphique utilise ? on dirait Qt.

Pourquoi la rfrence  Windows, le screenshot est sous Ubuntu, tu veux dire que tu voudrais le mme style sur Windows ?

Normalement, on vite d'imposer un thme dans le code, l'utilisateur se rserve ce choix et il n'a peut-tre pas ce thme d'install ou, pire il avait ce thme par dfaut et il l'a chang parce qu'il ne l'aimait pas du tout.

Peut-tre que je n'ai rien compris au terme "habiller"

Donnes des prcisions.

----------


## moithibault

PyQt fait l'affaire  ::):

----------

